# The Molt is over



## dademoss (Jul 8, 2012)

It has been a while, but the girls are back in feathers and starting laying again!

Huzzah for the girls !!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just in time for the shorter days of Winter.


----------

